# Finally I get to show something...



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

It took me ages since I was a bit dissapointed on the very first one... I didn't know how to take the sweater of the loom..without it being to tight with the first one..  they couldn't get their legs in...then I followed Tiff's advice I think it was..and made it a guy sweater..with the bottom a bit shorter...well, it worked...  Here it is...

:wink: Who uses the red ring for sweaters? I noticed that it might be too tight for Smelly (with the blue ring) or does it all depend on the yarn? The one for the sweater is soft..but not that stretchy. :wink:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

You did a great job Vala! It looks very nice on him.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

What a great job, and it really looks good on him to.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

I love it! Can I have!?!??


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey you taking orders???? :wink: Very nice


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

KB mamma said:


> Hey you taking orders???? :wink: Very nice



Lol Ditto, Rahhrrr!! Me first, i'll double the price!  :lol: 


P.S - Stinky looks funny in the first picture, sorta looks like hes saying "Unfff" (facial expression) ... Don't ask??


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Great job Vala!  I bought a Knifty Knitter a couple of weeks ago and haven't had time to try it yet.  I think I'm going to start with the easy scarf first.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Great job  It looks fabulous on him  I have a kk too but haven't used it yet I been busy crocheting christmas stuff. You did great really


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow looks like a perfect fit vala ! great job !! xx


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Great job  It looks really warm.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Kurrazie said:


> KB mamma said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you taking orders???? :wink: Very nice
> ...


 :lol: Sure, $10 bucks will do...just kding...  :wink: 

 Funny about that first pic...those are not the original eyes...he had flaring red ones that I couldn't fix so I took better eyes from another pic and fixed it..  otherwise he would look normal.  

 Thanks everybody..can't wait till tomorrow..I wanna go buy more yarn!


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh Ok - that would explain! lol, I do that sometimes too :lol:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow! Good jod Vala!


----------



## Mimi (Jul 28, 2005)

That is very nice,i like the high neck.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks..I love high necks too..


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

So honestly was it hard?? LOL

I can't even sew a button ok....  

Now that I am on vacation until January 9 (yay teaching does have SOME perks...LOL) I will have some nice free time....so I might have to buy one and try...

I tried traditional knitting and never got past the casting...whatever it is called :roll: 

I wouldn't even know where to begin on that thing...then I would need to make it something thin because in South Florida it NEVER gets cold...Oh excuse me it was 53 today in the morning and 60 in the day....BRRRRRRRR....LOL

Your baby looks so cute... BTW :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: I think he looks very stylish! Good job!! :wink:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:? The only things I found hard to do was...casting off.. :lol: because I had no clue what that meant..and taking the sweater off the loom..on my first try..it was so tight that I couldn't stretch it wide enough to let his legs go in...so I had to rework it. :wink:


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Vala, it looks great. Stinky is quite the little model too!


----------

